# Bicycle Repair Anyone? It can be a bugger.



## WhatInThe (Mar 30, 2016)

I've done repairs on misc mechanical & electrical equipment, household repairs, car repairs etc and yet I find pedal power bicycles the most frustrating at times. My 40 year old bike doesn't help. The local bicycle repair shop does anything to convince you to let him repair it or BUY A NEW bike. He hates the model & brand frequently lecturing me by giving me the unsolicited history of the product. He has some after market parts but the new stuff is completely different.

All those small levers, springs, screws, bearings, chains, cables ie the moving parts seem to need constant adjustment anymore. Sometimes things go easy on the first try but if I don't get it right away it's seems like it takes forever to get the right adjustment.

Should I 

1) Find a new repair shop even if not local?

2) Buy a new bike?

3) Take a course on repair although most information out their today in books or internet does not include my model

4) Practice repairs on anything I can find/salvage in the trash?

4) Or just assume 40 year old items will have more problems than I?


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 30, 2016)

#4-4.

I loathe the "buy a new one" mentality. You'll always pay a fortune to have someone else repair it. You probably won't learn much from a course unless it was a manufacturer's course. 

Practicing repairs might be good, especially if you can find a wrecker that is the same make and model.


----------



## ossian (Mar 31, 2016)

My advice would be to persevere. Last year I stripped down 3 old bikes, rebuilt them and they all ended in reasonable order. In fact my old Diamondback was as good as new after it was done.

Bikes are basically simple things but do wear badly and need lots of TLC. If you are trying to adjust something that is worn, you may find that some other part has worn to compensate and that you need to replace that part too. For instance, if your chain is skipping `nd you diagnose a new chain. Your gear cassette or chainrings may also have worn to compensate for chain wear and, therefore, you will need to replace your cassette and chainrings too. 

Fortunately, most parts for older bikes do not cost much to replace. And many of those wee springs or cables can be found in local bike shops or on eBay. I have found eBay to be great for bike parts and they are very, very cheap. However, you may need some special tools to work on some parts of the bike. Again most of these are cheap and available on eBay. Or if you have no tools for a bike, then a basic bike tool kit may be worth the initial layout. It will provide you with chain splitters, hub pullers, cable cutters, spanners, etc.

Also, YouTube has a load of videos on how to repair bikes. Try this guy - RJ The Bike Guy

You could also have a look for an older copy of The Bike Book by Haynes on eBay or Amazon. It is a great maintenance book for bikes and is very clear. However, as this book is updated regularly make sure that you get an older copy. Mine has a yellow cover. New versions cover new style bikes and this may not suit the type of bike that you have.

Also, Sheldon Brown's site specifies all sorts of tech info on bikes and is an invaluable source of guidance for cyclists who maintain their own bikes. Sheldon Brown.

Finally, if you do want to continue with your attempts at repairing your bike, join a cycle forum. The guys on there will be only too happy to help you with any problem that you have to repair your bike.

Believe me, if people can maintain vintage cars, we can maintain old bikes. And it is great fun when it works.

Here are some of the pics taken during the work on my Diamondback



The bike spent about 2 months hanging from the stand while it was stripped down.



Even the paintwork received a bit of attention and new decals were fitted.



In the end, it had new cables, gear cassette, chain, bottom bracket, crankset, bar ends, brakes and a good clean!


----------



## Don M. (Mar 31, 2016)

Nice Diamondback....looks like exactly the same model as what I have...and the wife has the ladies version.  We bought these about 20 years ago...to help keep fit, and still use them regularly.  I just keep them clean and properly lubricated, and outside of a couple of flat tires, have had virtually No problems.


----------



## WhatInThe (Mar 31, 2016)

ossian said:


> My advice would be to persevere. Last year I stripped down 3 old bikes, rebuilt them and they all ended in reasonable order. In fact my old Diamondback was as good as new after it was done.
> 
> Bikes are basically simple things but do wear badly and need lots of TLC. If you are trying to adjust something that is worn, you may find that some other part has worn to compensate and that you need to replace that part too. For instance, if your chain is skipping `nd you diagnose a new chain. Your gear cassette or chainrings may also have worn to compensate for chain wear and, therefore, you will need to replace your cassette and chainrings too.
> 
> ...



Thanks, Extremely Informative!

 I absolutely agree, Unfortunately the local bike guy hates old Schwinn bikes and resents people who just buy parts. Same guy also lectures about the evils of Walmart and their cheap bikes among other things. I was in a hurry so let him work on a skipping/slipping chain after fooling around with various adjustments myself. He replaced the chain and it didn't do squat. Then he says oh it looks like the gear teeth look worn but I don't have/can't get those parts(small front gear) but... . I knew something was off when he cut the old chain off with bolt cutters rather than try to pop a link. He just asked is the original chain which it was so he guessed.

I ride enough now I should buy or rig a stand to turn the pedals and make adjustments right then rather crank a few turns while lifting the bike then make/try an adjustment while bike on ground.

Thanks. that was excellent.


----------



## ossian (Mar 31, 2016)

WhatInThe said:


> Thanks, Extremely Informative!
> 
> I absolutely agree, Unfortunately the local bike guy hates old Schwinn bikes and resents people who just buy parts. Same guy also lectures about the evils of Walmart and their cheap bikes among other things. I was in a hurry so let him work on a skipping/slipping chain after fooling around with various adjustments myself. He replaced the chain and it didn't do squat. Then he says oh it looks like the gear teeth look worn but I don't have/can't get those parts(small front gear) but... . I knew something was off when he cut the old chain off with bolt cutters rather than try to pop a link. He just asked is the original chain which it was so he guessed.
> 
> ...


No problem. I am pleased if it helped in anyway.

Really????? He cut the chain? I think he is probably trying to sell you a bike because he isn't much good at repairing them.  Although, he could be right about the worn gears. If the chain has been worn for long, then the sprockets on the gears will wear to suit the extended length of the chain links. Then when you change the chain, it will skip over worn gears. Many people change their chains and rear gear cassettes as a set to avoid the problem.

I am not sure where you live, but bike stands are not that expensive now and are really useful for cleaning the bike, let alone working on them. Over here, we have a store called Aldi and they sell these stands for about £30.


----------



## ossian (Mar 31, 2016)

Don M. said:


> Nice Diamondback....looks like exactly the same model as what I have...and the wife has the ladies version.  We bought these about 20 years ago...to help keep fit, and still use them regularly.  I just keep them clean and properly lubricated, and outside of a couple of flat tires, have had virtually No problems.


That Diamondback is a great bike. I mostly use a new Scott CX Comp bike now. But it does not handle hills like the Diamondback. The old lady can even hit a decent speed.


----------



## WhatInThe (Mar 31, 2016)

ossian said:


> Really????? He cut the chain? I think he is probably trying to sell you a bike because he isn't much good at repairing them.  Although, he could be right about the worn gears. If the chain has been worn for long, then the sprockets on the gears will wear to suit the extended length of the chain links. Then when you change the chain, it will skip over worn gears. Many people change their chains and rear gear cassettes as a set to avoid the problem.
> 
> I am not sure where you live, but bike stands are not that expensive now and are really useful for cleaning the bike, let alone working on them. Over here, we have a store called Aldi and they sell these stands for about £30.



I searched the web after(my regret) and just like you mention the chain and sprockets form their own wear pattern. He says the front small gear teeth are too pointed compared to the large sprocket(10 speed). He adjusted it to work on big gear only. I tried some adjustments on my own now the new chain won't go onto or stay on the small gear at all. The old chain did. 

Some quick stand searches I came up with a ranges of $40-$200. I also came across some how to do it yourself stands so might look into to that first.

The only reason I went to this guy besides being local he was pretty fair & helpful in the past but I will say over the last couple of years his pricing is inconsistent and rather than give friendly advice he berates you (that nut is loose, you need more lubrication, tension is wrong etc on unassociated problems or complaints). I've gotten inner tubes and handle bar tape for as little as $4 in the past now it's 6-8 dollars. He gives a receipt when he feels like it. His website compared to the local competition is poor, they have pricing menus for example he does not.


----------



## Guitarist (Mar 31, 2016)

Practicing repairs sounds like your best idea IMO.

Maybe you can find some online bicycle-repair BBs where people know your make and model and work on them so y'all can discuss, or know of other good repair shops local to you.

My own dream bike would be a '60s-era black 3-speed Raleigh with a Brooks leather saddle and Sturmey Archer gears.  It was my dream bike in the '60s and still is -- although a beach bike with fat tires would probably be a better choice for me these days.


----------



## ossian (Mar 31, 2016)

WhatInThe said:


> I searched the web after(my regret) and just like you mention the chain and sprockets form their own wear pattern. He says the front small gear teeth are too pointed compared to the large sprocket(10 speed). He adjusted it to work on big gear only. I tried some adjustments on my own now the new chain won't go onto or stay on the small gear at all. The old chain did.
> 
> Some quick stand searches I came up with a ranges of $40-$200. I also came across some how to do it yourself stands so might look into to that first.
> 
> The only reason I went to this guy besides being local he was pretty fair & helpful in the past but I will say over the last couple of years his pricing is inconsistent and rather than give friendly advice he berates you (that nut is loose, you need more lubrication, tension is wrong etc on unassociated problems or complaints). I've gotten inner tubes and handle bar tape for as little as $4 in the past now it's 6-8 dollars. He gives a receipt when he feels like it. His website compared to the local competition is poor, they have pricing menus for example he does not.


Hoping that I am following this properly, but I think that you are simply talking about the rear derailleur? And that it will not move onto the small sprocket? If I am right then the adjustment that needs to be made is to the limit stop screw. If you do this while looking at the derailleur from behind the bike, you should be able to see the derailleur move outwards. If you can align the small derailleur wheel with the small gear sprocket, then you may have some success. Here is a link to the Sheldon Brown advice on adjustments to the derailleur. Brown

My advice on the stand would be not to spend too much. So long as it looks like it has good adjusting points so that you can tighten it properly when you place your bike on it and to allow you to raise and turn it. Mine is a cheap one and it does me fine. 

It is a real shame that you have had problems with that guy. Most bike shops seem to be staffed by guys who love what they do and they are really helpful. I hope that you can find someone better than him locally who I am sure would be much more cooperative.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Apr 1, 2016)

Guitarist said:


> Practicing repairs sounds like your best idea IMO.
> 
> y own dream bike would be a '60s-era black 3-speed Raleigh with a Brooks leather saddle and Sturmey Archer gears.  It was my dream bike in the '60s and still is -- although a beach bike with fat tires would probably be a better choice for me these days.



I'm definitely with you there.  I've just rebuilt my daughter's old Raleigh with its Reynolds steel frame and 5 speed derailleur gears.   A far better bike than most modern ones, and I would have been happy with a 3 speed Sturmey-Archer hub.

I wonder how reliable the modern Shimano 8 speed hubs are?


----------



## ossian (Apr 1, 2016)

Capt Lightning said:


> I'm definitely with you there.  I've just rebuilt my daughter's old Raleigh with its Reynolds steel frame and 5 speed derailleur gears.   A far better bike than most modern ones, and I would have been happy with a 3 speed Sturmey-Archer hub.
> 
> I wonder how reliable the modern Shimano 8 speed hubs are?


I dont have any experience of those internal geared hubs but they are not cheap! I would imagine that they are pretty decent so long as they are genuine Shimano parts.


----------



## WhatInThe (Apr 3, 2016)

Capt Lightning said:


> I'm definitely with you there.  I've just rebuilt my daughter's old Raleigh with its Reynolds steel frame and 5 speed derailleur gears.   A far better bike than most modern ones, and I would have been happy with a 3 speed Sturmey-Archer hub.
> 
> I wonder how reliable the modern Shimano 8 speed hubs are?



Funny you mention three speed, I've heard when biking there should be no strain at all, it's all about maintaining the rpms and for most unless there are lot of hills or starts from dead stops a three speed would do fine in many cases. I see new bikes have 21 gears now?

I see Shimano derailleurs on a lot of retail big box store bikes. I've been told if you can find a Shimano bike period that's the way to go. Too much money. Then something about they been sold and/or broken up over the years so it's not the original Shimano?

I don't know if it matters but the bike I have is old enough that there are all metal parts, no plastics except for the reflectors, everything is a steel or aluminum. I know one can do a lot with plastics now a days but I think all metal would be more serviceable if parts don't rust together.


----------

